# Charles



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That picture just blows me away!!!! I referred it to a friend who is looking into getting a RR since her beloved golden died a few months ago. He is a great advertisement for them!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohhh,he is so cute and handsome.Look on this paws!!!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh gosh, he is so handsome! Give him lots of hugs and kisses for me!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodnes, he is just so handsome. Look at those paws on him. I can see why you love him.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

What beautiful photos !
Little Charlie is adorable
I mean ... "Charles"


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a handsome little/big puppy!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

OH what a cutie! Those pictures are great!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

"Charles" is a handsome young dude!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, he is very handsome! And a great model!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a cutie and great model.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Lovely pictures!
What a noble looking fellow Sir Charles is. Quite the poser.
Looks like he would be easy to fall for.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Cover Boy !! He's gorgeous


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Okay, just went back and researched your original post on how Charlie came to be with you (fostering). Is it my imagination, or has that boy GROWN!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He's so photogenic! Perfectly poised and so regal looking. I can definitely see why you're falling in love.


----------

